# Seeking a female dom



## Elastani (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, I'm a really experienced roleplayer and I am very subby.
I have been searching for a long time, and Decided maybe here would work.
I basically have no limits and every fetish except *gore* and *scat*.
I love bdsm, anal on me and bondage, just anything slave related.

I prefer a long term female dom on Kik becouse I want it to last long and be her slave for a long time.
I would maybe send pictures, but I'm not sure about that, I need proof of you first being a Female.

I'm a Femboy, 16 years old but I act older for my age, and I just want someone do be dominant over me.


----------

